# insurance



## 200sxman (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,I'm new to this site and GTR's. I'm considering buying a 1991 R32GTR and was wondering has anyone got classic car insurance cover on one of these.If so could you let me know who it was with. Any help/direction will be gratefully received.


----------



## gtr-jack (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi try competition car insurance, best quote that i had, but i do have a mileage restriction tho,
Found them really helpfull. And welcome to the site


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a look at A-Plan too


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Please feel free to give us a try if you haven't already:

Tel: 0208 3645500

Email [email protected]

or feel free to PM us via the forum


----------

